# Kindle A1100 stuck on the 'tree' screen



## bertles86 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have a Kindle D01100 (I believe also know as a 4?).

It is permanently stuck on a screen of a child sitting under a tree.  I have tried the well documented 'soft reset' by holding down the power button for any of - 10 seconds, 20 seconds, 30 seconds - depending on what you read.  This does appear to reboot it as the screen briefly goes blank, then the child under the tree returns.  I have tried charging it from the USB port of a PC and Chromebook, as well as from a 5V 0.85A charger and finally a 5V 2A charger.  I have now also opened the back of the case and replaced the battery, then charged it overnight.  None of these steps have got it out of the screen it randomly got stuck on a couple of weeks ago.  Amazon CS say they cannot do anything as it is out of warranty.

I have read online some bloggers who on previous models found two jumpers/capacitors on the motherboard marked reset, which if you created a circuit using a conductive paper clip does a "hard reset".  But on this model I cannot find this on the motherboard at all.

So, two questions:

1. Can anyone point me to the 'hard reset' section of the motherboard?
2. Are there any further steps I can take to revive my Kindle, or should I bin it?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think for such detailed stuff getting into the guts, I'd recommend going to mobile read forum. They have a developer forum under the kindle section there and that is where the fiddlers hang out. 
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=140

If anyone can help you reviving your kindle, they can.

Sounds like you already did all the other steps most of us would try here. Charging, rebooting, etc.


----------



## bertles86 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks, will do.


----------

